
Thomas Kuhn Threw an Ashtray at Me - mancerayder
http://m.nautil.us/issue/63/horizons/thomas-kuhn-threw-an-ashtray-at-me
======
PaulHoule
Morris's "strict constructionism" is itself a postmodernism.

